# Where to buy seed potatoes



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I usually buy a few bags of seed potatoes at Tractor Supply. They work well enough, but seem expensive, and there are only three varieties. I am thinking about scaling up the potatoes to 50 pounds of seed, instead of my normal 15 pounds.

Where else can I buy seed potatoes? Last year Lowes had small amounts of moldy rotting hunks for big bucks, so I passed. 

What about mail order? Any favored seller? 

I think with the weight and bulk of potatoes, it is always going to be expensive until I can keep my own seed.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

I get mine from my local independent feed store in 50# sacks


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, look for "farm and garden" type stores in your yellow pages and in your local advertiser, penny shopper, etc. These kind of places are getting rare, and they will have only a few of the common potatoes available, too--Kennebec, Russett Burbank, Pontiac, Norland, etc. Price last year was about a buck a pound--from the burlap certified seed stock........

I have never ordered from these folks: http://www.potatogarden.com/index.html

(Formerely Ronniger's), but others on this forum have, and can give you their recommendation......

Good luck,

geo


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I get mine at the feed store. This year they were $1.60 a pound. Some of your local nurseries may also have them. I ordered from Ronniger's a few years back and they were a quality product. A litte more expensive and you have to pay shipping.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

The state of Montana puts out an annual with the names, addresses and all the varieties of potatoes that MT farmers grow. I buy directly from the farmers and can get most of the varieties I want.

So you might check with your dept. of ag and see if they have a similar list. You may have to do some travelling to pick them up, but prices are generally much better than getting them through a middleman.


----------



## don the farmer (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have a Southern States they sell pretty good seed potatoes. In West Virginia I get mine from Bill Gross. Last year I PAID 900.00 a ton. If you are in the northern part of nw york state I also know a person up that way. Message me for more information. I personally plant a little over 2 tons of Kennebec.


----------



## Slatewiper (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronniger's has an excellent selection and great customer service. You can request the week you want them shipped rather than just letting them ship when they think is best.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

plus one on feed store or coop

even grocery store might take a little longer to sprout. fight now i can buy 10lb for 2$ i have a bag in pantry im rubbing sprouts off of to keep keep firm i could plant except too early


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

Slatewiper said:


> Ronniger's has an excellent selection and great customer service. You can request the week you want them shipped rather than just letting them ship when they think is best.


that's who i use


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

Local feed store or hardware store. Usually 50 cents to 60 cents a pound around here.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

FedcoSeeds.com has a great selection


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I also purchase from Ronniger's, now named Potato Garden after they merged with another potato grower. PotatoGarden has both heirlooms and modern varieties. They are more expensive than some others, but their quality, service, and selection is the best I have seen.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I have done Walmart, TSC and feed store taters. Feed store tend to be more shriveled and well sprouted but much cheaper


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

WalMart, Fleet Farm, around here the smaller grocery stores all have seed potatoes, the feed mills usually have them, Amish bulk food stores...


----------

